# Before all shots..What can I do with puppy?



## jranaudo (Nov 10, 2008)

My puppy is 12 weeks old and does not yet have all his shots. I am not sure what I can do with my puppy; for example what is safe?

My wife went to the vet instead of me and didn't ask. 

Can I walk him down the street? Take him for a walk in a park? In Town? A Hike (small).

Thanks.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

You can go almost anywhere. The only restriction is visiting areas like dog parks or areas frequented by dogs that may not be up todate on all their shots. That does not mean that you can't enroll in a puppy class with other puppies that are also vaccinated. Take him to the office, for car rides, meet lots of kids and other people, ride elevators...anything that your dog will have to do (handle) as an adult.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I take my dogs with me everywhere...when my pup was still not fully done with his shots, I simply carried him into petstores, so he could still be touched by 'strange people', and see (but not touch) other dogs. 

There are lots of places you can take a puppy who is not quite done with his vaccines, especially if they don't involve other dogs.


----------



## midnight mojo (Oct 7, 2008)

We took Mojo everywhere except where we were likely to see other dogs. His feet didn't touch the ground once he left our property unless we were inside a place I knew was safe (no dogs or dogs that I knew 100% were up to date on their shots).

He met lots of strangers at various drive-thrus! In addition to banks and food, we have drive-thru convience stores and pharmacies here. Was a wonderful way for him to meet strangers in a place he felt safe (Mojo loves the car).

We took him to work to visit people (he can't stay with us though) or when my S.O. is dropping me off we'll go a little early so he can meet people outside. He also spent time with our friends and family. And of course we enrolled in puppy kindergarten!


----------



## mkoranda (Dec 10, 2008)

We took our dog practically everywhere even before she was fully immunized. I felt getting my puppy well socialized to lots of situations outweighed the risk of contracting an illness. I realize it was a risk, and maybe not one others are willing to take but I really didn't want to have a dog that was fearful. Just my opinion.


----------



## JeanninePC99 (Jul 24, 2007)

We played outside my house and I let him meet and play with dogs I knew to be healthy and UTD on shots. When we left my property, I carried him. I took him on these "walks" almost nightly to get him used to the sound of buses and cars in the street. 

I do cringe when I see 10 week old puppies on the groun on our downtown mall (pedestrian only shopping district). There are all kinds of dogs down there. Yikes.


----------



## Tmarie423 (Jan 1, 2009)

I agree with taking your pup to a petstore and carrying him, but I would refrain from allowing him to walk in a petstore or taking him to a dog park or any park for that matter where a parvo-infected dog may have been previously. Walking around on pavement or sidewalks for a short length of time should be ok. The risk of parvo is so great at such a young age I would be cautious as to where you take him, but there are ways of socializing him without putting him in danger. You can also allow your pup to play with dogs you know are healthy and had all required vaccs.


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

My vet told me that I could take my pup anywhere I wanted as long as I did not take her around any dogs I wasnt sure were vaccinated and if I went away from my home I carried her to prevent illness. I took her everywhere, to the pet store, church camp, on walks (a little her walking a lot me holding her and walking), to the teen coffee house, etc.. I did this with both my pups.


----------

